# White sands, Dunbar no more.



## Fisherman

This morning around 9 we got a knock on the door from a friendly warden. We were parked on a laybye near white sands carpark. I and car drivers wrongly thought that as we were parked of the road, that the double yellow lines did not apply to us. This lay bye has been used for years. The warden was helpful, and very understanding  of our situation. The campsite is closed, the carpark has barriers, and he stated that these measures were not due to us, but idiots in tents, travellers who were racing horses in the carpark, and Covid made things worse. He told us we could park past the double yellows so we drove about 800 yards towards the campsite and parked there. Here’s a photo of the laybye we were parked on to the left.


----------



## Tonybvi

Can’t help thinking the warden must have been a bit over zealous.  As far as I am aware there is nothing illegal at all about parking in the “lay-by” in your photograph provided you are behind the double yellows.


----------



## trevskoda

Correct, there was a case in law here where cars were parked inside the lines at Kilroot eden, wardens lost the case, also if lines have a break or no end bars they are unlawful, been there beat the blighters.


----------



## Fisherman

I checked online and found this on the AA website 

Parking on the pavement has its own
potential issues, those aside, whether you want to park behind double yellow lines, the other side of them, whether there's a pavement or a grass verge, the answer *is no, it's illegal.*


----------



## trevskoda

Fisherman said:


> I checked online and found this on the AA website
> 
> Parking on the pavement has its own
> potential issues, those aside, whether you want to park behind double yellow lines, the other side of them, whether there's a pavement or a grass verge, the answer *is no, it's illegal.*


Not in N Ireland, only in England, here everyone parks up with 2 wheels on the pavement, if you did not nobody could get down streets.
Pavement Moira town.


----------



## Fisherman

trevskoda said:


> Not in N Ireland, only in England, here everyone parks up with 2 wheels on the pavement, if you did not nobody could get down streets.
> Pavement Moira town.View attachment 105429


It applies in Scotland.


----------



## trevskoda

Fisherman said:


> It applies in Scotland.


Did not know that, what about wales.


----------



## Fisherman

trevskoda said:


> Did not know that, what about wales.


As far as o know it’s the whole of the uk. 
As for parking on pavements, technically you are not allowed to drive on a pavement


----------



## trevskoda

Fisherman said:


> As far as o know it’s the whole of the uk.
> As for parking on pavements, technically you are not allowed to drive on a pavement


I shall remember that, over here it ok and also to cycle on which many do, much to the aggravation of mums with pushchairs & bairns


----------



## GMJ

Sounds like a pretty helpful warden to me, having a chat and suggesting an alternative place to park. Nice that MH'ers were not being blamed for problems too.


----------



## Tonybvi

Fisherman said:


> I checked online and found this on the AA website
> 
> Parking on the pavement has its own
> potential issues, those aside, whether you want to park behind double yellow lines, the other side of them, whether there's a pavement or a grass verge, the answer *is no, it's illegal.*


Well every day is a school day as they say - I was blissfully unaware of that.  Having said that, I can’t recall any time that I have parked behind double yellows although your photo of White Sands looks quite appealing and I wouldn’t have thought twice about parking there before learning this.


----------



## Fisherman

Tonybvi said:


> Well every day is a school day as they say - I was blissfully unaware of that.  Having said that, I can’t recall any time that I have parked behind double yellows although your photo of White Sands looks quite appealing and I wouldn’t have thought twice about parking there before learning this.


I was the same Tony, I even argued the point with the warden, who I have to say handled the situation very well. He acknowledged that most folk thought like you and I, and that most who park there do so in ignorance. All I will say is there is no need for this particularly in winter, we were the only Motorhome there both nights. Most of the car drivers were surfers. But they had issues after lockdown, hence the double yellow lines. He leaned something also, he though that the nearbye CCC site was opened all year round, he was surprised to find that most campsites only open for six months.


----------



## trevskoda

Looked it up, only london you cannot park on the pavement, elsewhere law is still out but may be changed.


----------



## r4dent

GMJ said:


> Sounds like a pretty helpful warden to me, having a chat and suggesting an alternative place to park.



There are some helpful and friendly wardens out there.
A few years ago I went to Devils Bridge on my motorcycle. This a well known biker venue and one of the car parks is reserved for solo motorcycles.  This particular day it was crowded and bikes were parked all over the place including on double yellows.
Over 100 bikes I estimate.

A traffic warden arrived and announced " I'm just starting my break. So after I've had a cuppa and a bacon butty I'll start booking anyone illegally parked."

By the time he finished his butty everyone was legal, except one guy who remained parked on the doubles.

The warden went to this guy and asked him to move.
The guy told the warden to go forth and multiply!

The warden got on the radio and checked details of the bike.
He then informed the biker that since the bike had no Tax; no Insurance & no MOT it was being impounded and a tow truck was on the way. The tow truck turned up with two Police Officers and they all got a rousing cheer!


----------



## trevskoda

r4dent said:


> There are some helpful and friendly wardens out there.
> A few years ago I went to Devils Bridge on my motorcycle. This a well known biker venue and one of the car parks is reserved for solo motorcycles.  This particular day it was crowded and bikes were parked all over the place including on double yellows.
> Over 100 bikes I estimate.
> 
> A traffic warden arrived and announced " I'm just starting my break. So after I've had a cuppa and a bacon butty I'll start booking anyone illegally parked."
> 
> By the time he finished his butty everyone was legal, except one guy who remained parked on the doubles.
> 
> The warden went to this guy and asked him to move.
> The guy told the warden to go forth and multiply!
> 
> The warden got on the radio and checked details of the bike.
> He then informed the biker that since the bike had no Tax; no Insurance & no MOT it was being impounded and a tow truck was on the way. The tow truck turned up with two Police Officers and they all got a rousing cheer!


2 officers and a truck, over here the hundred bikers would have eaten them alive, about 10 years back a biker cop tried to book some h angels in Carrick carpark, suddenly there was a splash and for some strange thing his bike ended up going for a swim in the harbour followed by him.


----------



## Fisherman

GMJ said:


> Sounds like a pretty helpful warden to me, having a chat and suggesting an alternative place to park. Nice that MH'ers were not being blamed for problems too.


Yes he was helpful. He was well aware that motorhomes were not creating the problems. Quite frankly this is yet another example of East Lothian behaving poorly towards us. I can see no reason why they have done this. They had issues after lockdown, but they were at least partially caused by the barriers into what is a very large carpark which would take hundreds of cars. Also surely in winter they could use some common sense. All three carparks in this area have barriers.


----------



## r4dent

trevskoda said:


> 2 officers and a truck, over here the hundred bikers would have eaten them alive, about 10 years back a biker cop tried to book some h angels in Carrick carpark, suddenly there was a splash and for some strange thing his bike ended up going for a swim in the harbour followed by him.



Thing was we all thought the biker was a total idiot.  

Surprisingly not all bikers are thugs or anarchists.

In fact, I had ridden there with a few biker mates and we were all from the local plod!


----------



## trevskoda

Strange glasses you lot wear, many here just wear sunglasses.


----------



## maingate

Fisherman said:


> Yes he was helpful. He was well aware that motorhomes were not creating the problems. Quite frankly this is yet another example of East Lothian behaving poorly towards us. I can see no reason why they have done this. They had issues after lockdown, but they were at least partially caused by the barriers into what is a very large carpark which would take hundreds of cars. Also surely in winter they could use some common sense. All three carparks in this are have barriers.


East Lothian Council have been anti motorhome for many years. That is why I got tremendous pleasure from overnighting in their Council Offices car park in Haddington. Never had a problem on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday night.


----------



## Fisherman

maingate said:


> East Lothian Council have been anti motorhome for many years. That is why I got tremendous pleasure from overnighting in their Council Offices car park in Haddington. Never had a problem on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday night.


I despise them maingate. Yet look across the Firth and you have Fife council, a totally different approach from a council who are trying to be fair towards us. But sadly some idiots don’t appreciate their efforts.


----------



## 2cv

Not entirely related to the OP but pavement parking in Scotland is planned to be stopped completely next year, after a four year delay. Link Personally I think this will cause chaos as residents who have always done it will be forced onto roads and emergency access will be restricted.


----------



## trevskoda

2cv said:


> Not entirely related to the OP but pavement parking in Scotland is planned to be stopped completely next year, after a four year delay. Link Personally I think this will cause chaos as residents who have always done it will be forced onto roads and emergency access will be restricted.


Yes that is a big problem on many back streets in old Belfast if they change the law here, but if you have ever tried to walk down them or get a buggy like annies past you have no mission.


----------



## Ozbaz1957

Tonybvi said:


> Can’t help thinking the warden must have been a bit over zealous.  As far as I am aware there is nothing illegal at all about parking in the “lay-by” in your photograph provided you are behind the double yellows.


Parked behind?? I can see lines on both sides am I missing something


----------



## Wooie1958

r4dent said:


> Thing was we all thought the biker was a total idiot.
> 
> Surprisingly not all bikers are thugs or anarchists.
> 
> In fact, I had ridden there with a few biker mates and we were all from the local plod!
> 
> View attachment 105491



Where all the bikers related to Geordi  La Forge ?


----------



## Fisherman

Ozbaz1957 said:


> Parked behind?? I can see lines on both sides am I missing something


I and many others thought that so long as no part of your vehicle is on the road the double yellow lines did not apply. I was parked on the grass lay bye to the left of the photo. It’s very unusual to find double yellow lines in such a rural setting. Only East Lothian would consider such draconian measures.


----------



## Pudsey Bear

Fisherman said:


> I checked online and found this on the AA website
> 
> Parking on the pavement has its own
> potential issues, those aside, whether you want to park behind double yellow lines, the other side of them, whether there's a pavement or a grass verge, the answer *is no, it's illegal.*


Its an offence even to cross a pavement unless the kerb has been dropped officially.


----------



## trevskoda

Pudsey Bear said:


> Its an offence even to cross a pavement unless the kerb has been dropped officially.


Not here.


----------



## Pudsey Bear

r4dent said:


> Thing was we all thought the biker was a total idiot.
> 
> Surprisingly not all bikers are thugs or anarchists.
> 
> In fact, I had ridden there with a few biker mates and we were all from the local plod!
> 
> View attachment 105491


Been there loads of times, even wild camped over the road before they re lined it, nice to see HDs out in force (geddit) my new one (97) was very like the heritage on the right.


----------



## Ozbaz1957

Fisherman said:


> I and many others thought that so long as no part of your vehicle is on the road the double yellow lines did not apply. I was parked on the grass lay bye to the left of the photo. It’s very unusual to find double yellow lines in such a rural setting. Only East Lothian would consider such draconian measures.


I can see where you are coming from , I've only been that way once going to Malaig , isnt that point more of a passing point ?


----------



## Fisherman

Ozbaz1957 said:


> I can see where you are coming from , I've only been that way once going to Malaig , isnt that point more of a passing point ?


No there are tarred and signposted passing points on the opposite side. That lay-bys used to be a poi on here, and was used by motorhomes for years. When we arrived there were 6-8 cars parked along the grass, they belonged to surfers.


----------



## Ozbaz1957

Fisherman said:


> No there are tarred and signposted passing points on the opposite side. That lay-bys used to be a poi on here, and was used by motorhomes for years. When we arrived there were 6-8 cars parked along the grass, they belonged to surfers.


Now I see , got the wrong idea of the spot


----------



## Pete H

I never knew that Fisherman and would have thought it was quite ok to park there. I just checked it out here: https://www.highwaycodeuk.co.uk/road-markings.html
and it says "*Waiting restrictions* indicated by yellow lines apply to the carriageway, pavement and verge."

Yes Tonybvi, everyday is a school day here too


----------



## ShockedFox

Fisherman said:


> This morning around 9 we got a knock on the door from a friendly warden. We were parked on a laybye near white sands carpark. I and car drivers wrongly thought that as we were parked of the road, that the double yellow lines did not apply to us. This lay bye has been used for years. The warden was helpful, and very understanding  of our situation. The campsite is closed, the carpark has barriers, and he stated that these measures were not due to us, but idiots in tents, travellers who were racing horses in the carpark, and Covid made things worse. He told us we could park past the double yellows so we drove about 800 yards towards the campsite and parked there. Here’s a photo of the laybye we were parked on to the left.
> 
> View attachment 105326


Hi, We have parked in the very same spot a couple of times only after being advised to park there by the car park warden down the road as our van did not fit under the barrier....I must declare we were not the only camper vans there.I do understand that the "locals" paying huge taxes and rates feel that we should not enjoy their location for free....


----------



## peter palance

trevskoda said:


> Did not know that, what about wales.


still at sea, deep breths. down you go. try surfin u.s.a. happy days. stay safe. ok pj.


----------



## Fisherman

ShockedFox said:


> Hi, We have parked in the very same spot a couple of times only after being advised to park there by the car park warden down the road as our van did not fit under the barrier....I must declare we were not the only camper vans there.I do understand that the "locals" paying huge taxes and rates feel that we should not enjoy their location for free....


Sorry but I pay very large taxes were I live, and you are more than welcome to come here next to the Campsie fells and park up anytime. I don’t own my location it’s not mine or as you state theirs. I see where I live as a nice part of Scotland open to anyone who wishes to visit, and respect our environment. Also you say that we would enjoy “their” location for free. Well no doubt like yourself I have paid all of my taxes throughout my life, and I don’t feel that I am getting something for free. Also what about all of the cars parked in the carparks apart from the £3 a day parking fee, are they not enjoying white sands for “free”. Also what locals no one actually lives there.
Finally when the local campsite is closed, barriers are erected across three municipal carparks, and double yellow lines are used in a rural environment, I reckon the place is no longer worthy of a visit.


----------



## st3v3

trevskoda said:


> Not in N Ireland, only in England, here everyone parks up with 2 wheels on the pavement, if you did not nobody could get down streets.
> Pavement Moira town.View attachment 105429



That pavement is marked so people DO park on it Trev 

But I know it happens a lot where it shouldn't.


----------



## alcam

st3v3 said:


> That pavement is marked so people DO park on it Trev
> 
> But I know it happens a lot where it shouldn't.


----------



## alcam

Quite common in France for pavement to be marked for vehicle use . In general I find parking rules more relaxed in Europe . Though I think that is , gradually , changing


----------



## Fisherman

The laybye has been filled in now


----------



## Ozbaz1957

Fisherman said:


> The laybye has been filled in now
> 
> View attachment 111914


If this was  proper layby isnt this part of the highway and therefore subject to highway regulations and therefore by change has to be publically notified by public and newspaper notices ????


----------



## Scotia

Fisherman said:


> I despise them maingate. Yet look across the Firth and you have Fife council, a totally different approach from a council who are trying to be fair towards us. But sadly some idiots don’t appreciate their efforts.


My son was at Crail the other week with his girlfriend and family, they took a wee jaunt upto Kingsbarns and was sure he saw no motorhome parking allowed.  I know you head there quite a bit do you know if things have changed?


----------



## Fisherman

Scotia said:


> My son was at Crail the other week with his girlfriend and family, they took a wee jaunt upto Kingsbarns and was sure he saw no motorhome parking allowed.  I know you head there quite a bit do you know if things have changed?


Not been there for two years. Currently they have 8 overnight spaces at Kingsbarns. Until recently they were free, but owing to overuse by long stayers both there and at Elie were there are seven places it’s £10 for 24 hours parking on these positions.


----------



## Scotia

Fisherman said:


> Not been there for two years. Currently they have 8 overnight spaces at Kingsbarns. Until recently they were free, but owing to overuse by long stayers both there and at Elie were there are seven places it’s £10 for 24 hours parking on these positions.


I was there at the beginning of the summer and all was fine, Liam was there two weeks ago that's when he saw the signs.


----------



## Fisherman

Scotia said:


> I was there at the beginning of the summer and all was fine, Liam was there two weeks ago that's when he saw the signs.


This was posted on here 25 July

Stayed at Kingsbarns last night. The parking ticket machine is now working and they ask for £10 (payable by cash or card) for an overnight stay. There are 8 MH bays and overnighting is only allowed in those 8 bays. During the day you can park for 2 hours free and £2 all day. As has been said before it's a cracking spot. The toilets are spotless though please note, tempting though it may be, they do state no chemical disposal. I've no problem with the £10 fee, especially if it helps the whole thing be a success which hopefully will spread to other parts of Fife and beyond.



			https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/kingsbarns-fife-positive-news.86937/


----------



## Scotia

Fisherman said:


> This was posted on here 25 July
> 
> Stayed at Kingsbarns last night. The parking ticket machine is now working and they ask for £10 (payable by cash or card) for an overnight stay. There are 8 MH bays and overnighting is only allowed in those 8 bays. During the day you can park for 2 hours free and £2 all day. As has been said before it's a cracking spot. The toilets are spotless though please note, tempting though it may be, they do state no chemical disposal. I've no problem with the £10 fee, especially if it helps the whole thing be a success which hopefully will spread to other parts of Fife and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/kingsbarns-fife-positive-news.86937/


He may have misread the signage then unless something happened within the following week.


----------



## Fisherman

Scotia said:


> He may have misread the signage then unless something happened within the following week.


They installed payment meters. 
I doubt if Fife would go down that road, and I have heard nothing to confirm what your son reports. Also I was at craigmead two weeks ago chatting to the warden about Kingsbarns and Elie, he made no such comment scotia. I hope your son is wrong, it would be a shame if not.


----------



## TJBi

Fisherman said:


> They installed payment meters.
> I doubt if Fife would go down that road, and I have heard nothing to confirm what your son reports. Also I was at craigmead two weeks ago chatting to the warden about Kingsbarns and Elie, he made no such comment scotia. I hope your son is wrong, it would be a shame if not.











						Overnight Parking - Fife Coast & Countryside Trust
					

Fife Coast & Countryside Trust (FCCT) engaged in a consultation arising from the volume of overnight motorhome parking in Fife. It was evident this




					fifecoastandcountrysidetrust.co.uk
				






			https://d1ssu070pg2v9i.cloudfront.net/pex/fcct/2022/04/18151137/Campervan-v3.pdf


----------



## Fisherman

TJBi said:


> Overnight Parking - Fife Coast & Countryside Trust
> 
> 
> Fife Coast & Countryside Trust (FCCT) engaged in a consultation arising from the volume of overnight motorhome parking in Fife. It was evident this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifecoastandcountrysidetrust.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://d1ssu070pg2v9i.cloudfront.net/pex/fcct/2022/04/18151137/Campervan-v3.pdf


Out with the designated overnight spaces provided this leaflet applies throughout Scotland, and Fife are merely informing us of our rights under the land reform act Scotland. You can park overnight at Kingsbarns 8 spaces, Elie ruby bay 7 spaces, and craigmead 5 spaces. Craigmead still being free, I was there two weeks ago and posted on here.






						Craigmead in Fife
					

Craigmead carpark in Fife now has 5 overnight parking spots. Craigmead is two miles north of Falkland, and Glenrothes is nearby. It sits between the Lomond hills east and west Lomond. Car parking is free, there are toilets during the day onsite, and waste bins. Donation box outside toilets.




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## RSD7a

Fisherman said:


> This was posted on here 25 July
> 
> Stayed at Kingsbarns last night. The parking ticket machine is now working and they ask for £10 (payable by cash or card) for an overnight stay. There are 8 MH bays and overnighting is only allowed in those 8 bays. During the day you can park for 2 hours free and £2 all day. As has been said before it's a cracking spot. The toilets are spotless though please note, tempting though it may be, they do state no chemical disposal. I've no problem with the £10 fee, especially if it helps the whole thing be a success which hopefully will spread to other parts of Fife and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/kingsbarns-fife-positive-news.86937/


That was me. It had all been recently set up with a brand new detailed sign explaining how it all works by the pay  machine. There MAY have been other signs outwith the M/H designated bays warning folk off overnighting ... though I can't be sure ...


----------



## RSD7a

Is the thread title meant to be a new Proclaimers song?


----------



## Fisherman

RSD7a said:


> Is the thread title meant to be a new Proclaimers song?


Give that man a cuddly toy, yep it was


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Meeting up with a couple of old wild camping members currently on their way back down from Scotland.

They've been meandering down the coast this last week, parked up somewhere around Berwick last Monday currently near Morpeth.
Have hinted that they've had a horrendous time with park-ups coming down the East coast of Scotland.

Will get updated on situation when we get together this weekend


----------



## Pudsey Bear

We went up the east coast beginning of July and had no problems at all.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Pudsey Bear said:


> We went up the east coast beginning of July and had no problems at all.



Yeah, but we're into silly season.

The kids are off school and a lot of folk are still stay-cationing instead of flying off to Costa-del-Alcoholics.

Scotland and, latterly, what was once a quiet and lovely Northumberland have become very popular since the pandemic and lockdowns.

The tourist hotspots like Lindisfarne, Bamburgh, Alnwick etc. are currently heaving with folk.


----------



## Pudsey Bear

Yes I suppose that'd be so, we tend to not go away when it's rug rats all over, not that I don't like em of course, roasted over hot coals and sprinkled with chillis, very tasty.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

r4dent said:


> Thing was we all thought the biker was a total idiot.
> 
> Surprisingly not all bikers are thugs or anarchists.
> 
> In fact, I had ridden there with a few biker mates and we were all from the local plod!
> 
> View attachment 105491





Pudsey Bear said:


> Been there loads of times, even wild camped over the road before they re lined it, nice to see HDs out in force (geddit) my new one (97) was very like the heritage on the right.



Can't see where you're going with those blindfolds on. 

Sunglasses a better bet


----------



## Scotia

mariesnowgoose said:


> Can't see where you're going with those blindfolds on.
> 
> Sunglasses a better bet
> 
> 
> View attachment 111932


Ye fill that seat hen!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Scotia said:


> Ye fill that seat hen!



 

So not the biker babe, ey? Tough sh*t.

Another one for ye, hen...


----------



## Scotia

mariesnowgoose said:


> So not the biker babe, ey? Tough sh*t.
> 
> Another one for ye, hen...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111934


Na! just can't do Harley!


----------



## molly 2

A friend  of mine got nicked in Derbyshire for parking on grass verge outside double yellows along  with dozens of other vehicles , they had parked to watch a   Lancaster fly over ladybower  ..


----------



## MaryF

trevskoda said:


> Not in N Ireland, only in England, here everyone parks up with 2 wheels on the pavement, if you did not nobody could get down streets.
> Pavement Moira town.View attachment 105429


It looks like that Range Rover & possibly all those cars are parked on a marked cycle lane? Or is that deliberately marked so cars can park on the pavement without obstructing pedestrians?


----------

